# Feuilletine



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I recently tried a dessert containing feuilletine and would like to bake with it myself. I have found it for sale through some suppliers, but is it something you can make yourself? I haven't had luck finding any recipes for it.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

*(Paillete) Feuilletine* are crushed wafer flakes, the most common use for which is decorating iced cakes and other pastry items such as dacquoise, marjolaine, chocolate truffles, and iced soufflés.

Finely crushed amaretti biscuits can be substituted.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A close substitute, but a substitute nevertheless, is Chinese "Love letters". These are thin rolled up cookies about the same size as a cigarette. Might find them in sealed tins at your local Chinatown store...


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

36g unsalted butter, melted

24g all purpose flour

60g egg whites

60g granulated sugar

400g water, hot

1. Over a bain marie, combine butter and flour, followed by the egg whites. Whisk in sugar, and gradually

add the water. Remove from heat.

2. Preheat a convection oven to176°C. Ladle about 15g of the mixture into nonstick flan molds and

bake until golden brown. Quickly remove from pans and flatten with a weight. Allow to cool.

5. Store in airtight container with desiccant.


----------

